# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Harry Thompson (Parry Glasspool)

## yummy_mummy

hi guys, i waas reading inside soap magazine earlier today and it all but confirmed that three of tony's ex's turn up at a party for him and one anounces that she has his child...from 8 years ago. the three ex's include:
Izzy CornwallJulie MatthewsTessie

the article reads

_Girls Allowed_
_the past is going to catch up with tony hutchinso at the end of this month, when three of his ex's return to chester! izzy cornwall, julie matthews and tessie arrive back in town to help their former flame celebrate his 30th birthday, having been secretly invited by the chef's sister-in-law, tina rielly. and one of the trio will drop a bombshell that'll leave tony and his current love, jacqui mcqueen, realing. "this revelation is life-changing" reveals our source, "i't'll rock tony and jacqui's relationship to it's very foundations. whether they stay together remains to be seen..."_
(the bove article can be seen on page 14 in inside soap)

also in the book it asks:
_who's speechless to discover he has an 8-year-old son? - this can be seen on page 94 of inside soap_

let me know what you all think...surely it's not just me that thinks this is what it means!

----------

sam23 (18-10-2007), tammyy2j (19-10-2007)

----------


## Abbie

hmm well this could be very interesting and I didnt watch hollyaoks 8 years ago

----------


## #1 Eastender

> hi guys, i waas reading inside soap magazine earlier today and it all but confirmed that three of tony's ex's turn up at a party for him and one anounces that she has his child...from 8 years ago. the three ex's include:
> Izzy CornwallJulie MatthewsTessie
> 
> the article reads
> 
> _Girls Allowed_
> _the past is going to catch up with tony hutchinso at the end of this month, when three of his ex's return to chester! izzy cornwall, julie matthews and tessie arrive back in town to help their former flame celebrate his 30th birthday, having been secretly invited by the chef's sister-in-law, tina rielly. and one of the trio will drop a bombshell that'll leave tony and his current love, jacqui mcqueen, realing. "this revelation is life-changing" reveals our source, "i't'll rock tony and jacqui's relationship to it's very foundations. whether they stay together remains to be seen..."_
> (the bove article can be seen on page 14 in inside soap)
> 
> ...


i have read this too and i also came to the same conclusion as you, i also heard this from somewhere else..though i don't remember where! maybe there is some truth in it afterall!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Which one was Tessie. I remember his going out with Izzy and he Julie, there was also Lucy (Kurt Benson's sister) and Carole (Two pint's of Lager & a packet of crisps).

----------


## #1 Eastender

> Which one was Tessie. I remember his going out with Izzy and he Julie, there was also Lucy (Kurt Benson's sister) and Carole (Two pint's of Lager & a packet of crisps).


i think that she is the one he was going out with when hollyoaks first started but don't quote me on that...or you can if you like, i'm not bothered lol

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I have no idea who any of them are  :Stick Out Tongue:  But still, Tony has a son?! This storyline looks like it could be good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> Which one was Tessie. I remember his going out with Izzy and he Julie, there was also Lucy (Kurt Benson's sister) and Carole (Two pint's of Lager & a packet of crisps).
> 
> 
> i think that she is the one he was going out with when hollyoaks first started but don't quote me on that...or you can if you like, i'm not bothered lol


wasnt it julie who he was seeing when it first started??? dont have a clue who tessie is

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Julie was one of Tony's first girlfriends in the show there was also darren's sister can't remember her name but she was married to Kurt and went out with Lewis.  Our Tony has been quiet the little casavona over the years, but Tessie doesn't ring any bells we will just have to wait until she appears on screen to see if we remember her.

----------


## desire786

this is great...perfect storyline
it probably has something ot do with jackie and tony wanting a child
sounds good! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

i hope its Julie. They were really funny together, i remember the jilted wedding was one of the best episodes i have ever seen.

----------


## yummy_mummy

hi people, i can confirm that it is tessie that will be the one to drop the bombshell on tony this week, but i still dont know who she is, soz if you lready knew this and i'm reaping it, nut i thought i'd let you know anyways

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses are bringing back Tony Hutchinson's son Harry as a regular character, Digital Spy can reveal.

Parry Glasspool has signed up to reprise the role of Harry after previously playing him in 2013's series of Hollyoaks Later.

Parry Glasspool as Harry Thompson in Hollyoaks Later
Â© Lime Pictures
Parry Glasspool as Harry Thompson

Harry will enrol at Hollyoaks High in upcoming scenes as show chiefs want to give the school more focus on screen again.

The third new McQueen cousin, billed as the "brainbox" of the family, will also be a student at the school.

Tony fathered Harry with his old flame Tessie Thompson, but didn't know of his existence until 2007 after missing out on the first eight years of his life. 

While Tony has only had infrequent contact with Harry since his discovery, last year's Later series saw them reunited on a trip abroad for the wedding of Tony's half-brother Dom.

Glasspool made one of his first TV appearances with the role of Harry last year, becoming the third actor to take on the part. He also has a number of theatre credits to his name.

----------

lizann (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

a new bed fellow for sinead

----------


## lizann

he is get close to john paul

----------


## tammyy2j

> he is get close to john paul


No way after what Finn a student did to John Paul, would he go there with a student

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks welcomes back Tony Hutchinson's son Harry Thompson next week as he returns to the village unexpectedly.

Parry Glasspool, who played Harry in the 2013 series of Hollyoaks Later, has reprised the role in the main show and will be a new regular cast member.

Digital Spy caught up with Parry this week to hear his thoughts on his soap return and some early hints on what to expect.

How long after Hollyoaks Later did you hear that the bosses wanted you in the main show?
"It was a little while afterwards. I think they needed to see what the audience thought of my character before bringing him into Hollyoaks. If people had been saying 'Oh no, I hated Harry', I think they would have just let my character slide! (Laughs). But apparently people liked him, so I heard a little while afterwards that I'd be brought in."

Were you surprised when you got the call, or had there been some hints beforehand?
"No, when I was approached about the main show it pretty much came out of nowhere. My agent called me and asked 'Would you be willing to come back?' and I said, 'Yeah, let's do it!'

"That was a little while ago now, so I had time to prepare and move to Liverpool last year. I did some other bits and pieces beforehand, but I knew for the rest of the year that I'd be joining Hollyoaks, so that was something to look forward to."

It sounds like you kept busy during your time away from the soap worldâ¦ 
"Yeah, I wanted to do a lot more short films. Hollyoaks Later came literally straight after I finished uni, so I hadn't really done anything else. It was nice to be able to do some other projects. I did a feature, a few short films and one project for the BBC too, so luckily I wasn't too rusty when I came back to Hollyoaks!"

How do you look back on Hollyoaks Later now?
"It was a great experience to be there when the veterans of the show were back like James Redmond and Jeremy Edwards. Obviously having Nick Pickard as my dad and getting to work with him all the time was awesome, and it still is awesome now. Nick just knows exactly what he's doing and he's a laugh. 

"It was just a really fun job and it was a free trip too, as we were filming in Spain and Morocco. The whole experience was brilliant and as a first job you couldn't really get much better!"

Why does Harry arrive in the village?
"Harry comes back because Tony is struggling financially with his divorce from Diane and can't afford to pay for his son's private school anymore. Tony hasn't been paying the fees, so Harry comes back to ask what's going on because he's going to be kicked out!

"When Harry comes back, he finds out that Tony and Diane have split up and he then gets it into his head that Diane is just a gold-digger who's only interested in his dad's money. 

"Harry tries to get all of the money back and he goes on Diane's laptop to access her online bank account. We'll have to wait and see afterwards whether Harry is loyal to Tony or Diane!"

Harry and Tony have never had the best relationship. Is there a chance that could change now?
"I think there is a chance. Harry has still got a soft spot for his dad because at the end of Hollyoaks Later, Tony did save his life. There might still be a little bit of resentment there over things that have happened in the past, but I think Harry would like to get on with Tony.

"It never seems to work out, but Harry would fight to have a good relationship with his dad. Tony also seems to really want Harry's approval now, so it should work out for the betterâ¦ unless something comes between them again, which always seems to happen!"

Harry arrives
Â© Lime Pictures
Harry arrives

Was it fun to film some of your first scenes with Alex Fletcher (Diane)?
"Yeah, she's fantastic. Nick and Alex are both great and they've been acting for years. Harry's enrolling at the school with some of the new younger characters, but it was really nice to go straight in at first and share some scenes with the people who have been on the show for a while.

"Alex is one of the nicest women I've ever worked with. I've not got a bad word to say about her. I've learned a lot from both Nick and Alex - they're always giving me little hints and tips."

Which characters will Harry be interacting with at the school?
"Harry is in the same year as Holly and Cleo. I can't say too much yet about the dynamic, but I can say that they're not making Harry a bad guy. He's a popular, sporty student.

"When the producers were describing him, they said that boys all want to be him and all girls want to date him. Harry is the kind of person who will get on with everyone. He also already knows Holly because of Tony's relationship with Cindy, so in their first scene together, they greet each other as friends."

Tony breaks the news to Harry
Â© Lime Pictures
Tony tells Harry about his divorce

Who have you made friends with from the cast?
"I'm living with Jamie Fletcher who plays Dylan at the moment. We get on like a house on fire. I pretty much get on with everyone but there are a few favourites! I get on really well with Nick - he's taken me under his wing, which is nice. I'm also friends with the younger cast like Amanda who plays Holly and Nadine who plays Cleo."

Are you excited about the storylines coming up?
"There's some really good stuff coming up actually and I'm really excited. There's some good stuff I've filmed that won't be out until much further on, but I really enjoyed doing that. Some of the things I've heard for future storylines are also really great, so I'm looking forward to seeing what Harry gets up to.

"I'm also enjoying all of the school scenes, to be honest. I enjoy doing that and acting with other people my age, but the future storylines are definitely worth sticking around forâ¦"

----------


## tammyy2j

Harry Thompson will consider revealing his secrets next week after Sinead Roscoe puts him under pressure.

Harry (Parry Glasspool) has recently been questioning his sexuality, but has covered his doubts by pursuing a relationship with fellow Hollyoaks High student Cleo McQueen.

Future episodes will see Harry break up with Cleo after realising that it isn't right to string her along, but she doesn't take the rejection well and even offers to sleep with him to change his mind.

When Harry still isn't interested, Cleo tries to get her own back on Harry by kissing his friend Zack Loveday, but she regrets her actions and becomes freaked out when the charmer wants to go further.

Harry's week gets even worse when Sinead overhears him talking to John Paul McQueen about the surprise kiss they shared at The Loft in February.

A furious Sinead immediately orders Harry to tell John Paul's husband Ste Hay the truth about what happened. Under pressure, Harry also comes to his own decision to tell his father Tony that he is gay, but will he really go through with either revelation?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks launches a big new storyline for Harry Thompson in tonight's Channel 4 episode (August 17) as he makes a move on Ste Hay for the first time.

Although Ste (Kieron Richardson) does the sensible thing and rejects the teenager's advances, his resolve won't last for long as the unlikely pair will develop a full-blown relationship over the next few weeks.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Parry Glasspool, who plays Harry, to hear all the gossip on his surprising new on-screen romance.

Harry and Ste's relationship is probably your biggest storyline so far. How do you feel about taking it on?
"I'm excited about it. It's a meatier storyline and it gives me more to do, so I get to show my acting chops. Obviously I get to work with Kieron and he's really good to share scenes with. He's a bit of a dude and makes it all very easy - he knows exactly what he's doing because he's been with the show for so long.

"If you get to work with someone who's a good actor and who you get along with, it's the easiest job in the world. When they give you good writing to play off it's even easier. I'm really enjoying it and I'm excited to see what happens."

How long ago did you find out that the story was coming up? Was it always the plan?
"When I first started on the show, they told me about Harry's sexuality but I didn't know exactly what would happen. I was never sure whether Harry's connection to John Paul would crop up again or whether he'd end up with someone else.

"I found out about Harry and Ste a few months back now, when me and Kieron had the scene where they shared a moment for the first time at Tony's flat. That was a while back and nothing else has happened between them until now."

Do you think Harry and Ste could be a good match, or does the age difference make the relationship a bad idea?
"I'm not sure yet. I think they seem to be quite a good match at the moment, but I'm not sure if that's more lust over love. I have mates who are gay and they've had relationships with bigger age gaps and they seem perfectly fine. 

"Harry's supposed to be quite mature, but at the same time he is only 17 and he does have moments where he acts like a childish idiot! I'm not sure how many of those moments Ste will be able to put up with, but at the moment they're not really thinking about that stuff - they're just more interested in having fun and they'll think about the rest later."

Do you think the fans will get behind Ste and Harry?
"I think from what I've seen - which isn't a huge amount yet as the story is only just starting - it's about 50/50. Ste's had popular relationships in the past and sometimes the fans don't really like change, but I'm hoping we can change their minds about that. We've just got to make sure we do a good enough job and hopefully they'll like it."

Ste is with Sinead at the moment, so does Harry feel any guilt about pursuing someone who's unavailable?
"I think uncharacteristically Harry is just being a bit selfish, so he doesn't really care at all. He definitely feels that Sinead is trapping Ste in their relationship. Harry starts saying to Ste: 'I know you're gay, you know you're gay, this whole thing with Sinead is a complete farce.' 

"It's slightly hypocritical because John Paul was also saying the same thing to Harry a while ago and he kept denying it! But I think Harry is far too into Ste to be bothered about anything else, so I don't think he really cares about Sinead at all to be honest."

How do you think Tony will feel about the relationship?
"Obviously Tony is good mates with Ste, but I think it'll be like stories I've heard from some of my mates who came out. Their parents were all fine about it, but then suddenly it was on their front door and they felt a bit uncomfortable dealing with something they hadn't before. I think it'll be hard for Tony because he's been talking about Harry having a wife and kids in the future."

Do Harry and Ste talk much about Ste's HIV?
"Ste does bring it up a couple of times, but Harry is mature enough to see past that. Some people would react badly to it because they're quite ignorant about what HIV is, but Harry sees past all that and it doesn't really faze him."

We've heard there's a scene coming up where Ste rips off Harry's shirt and throws him on a table! Have those type of scenes been funny to film?
"Funny's one word! (Laughs.) They're interesting and entertaining I guess. It'll be interesting to see how much they keep for 6.30pm viewing! If we're going to do it, we might as well do it properly and go balls to the wall, pardon the pun. I think you've got to be quite brave about it. 

"I always find that after doing your first kiss with another actor, it always just comes naturally after that. If you're going to go half-way with those scenes then it's just going to look stupid - you might as well do it properly."

You've said on Twitter that Harry could be bisexual. Is that just your view, or is that the way the writers are going?
"That was just me venting, to be honest. People on Twitter were coming out with this silly black and white point of view of, 'Is Harry gay or is he straight?' I was like, 'Well guys, there are some people out there who like a bit of both'. It just annoyed me that it didn't even come into their heads. 

"It's worth thinking about. If Harry really did have feelings for Cleo like he said he did, it's not too far out of the realms of reality. As to whether he actually is bisexual, I'm not too sure yet and I'm not sure if Harry really knows yet either. I'm not sure if there is a point where someone makes a 'final decision', I think a person's sexuality just is what it is. If someone manages to find someone they're attracted to, that's just who they are and they like what they see."

Would you like Harry to confide in Zack at some point?
"Yeah, I would. Me and Duayne [Boachie, who plays Zack] live together and we always talk about all these possibilities. Duayne is always coming up to me saying, 'Is Zack going to find out about this thing or what? Is he going to talk to me about this?!' I think it'd be good. I have no idea how Zack would react, but he's a nice kid and he's been brought up well so I'm sure he'll be fine about it. 

"I think it'd be healthy to show that a lad can confide in another lad about his sexuality and for the reaction not to be bad. Harry has already experienced Kyle and Aiden being homophobic, so it'd be nice to see how Zack reacts. I do hope we do something because they've already shown our friendship quite a bit."

Would you like to be involved in Cleo's abuse story more?
"I really would. It'd be another good story for me to get involved with and I think it'd also be nice for Cleo to have someone to confide in. If it's not Harry, then hopefully she can talk to Celine, Lockie or another third party who can do something about it. Cleo's in far too deep and her story with Pete is only going to get bigger and bigger. It'd be nice to be involved in that."

Are you pleased with the reaction to Harry so far?
"Yeah, I think the reception has been mostly good. I know I had the scenes when the homophobic lads Kyle and Aiden came in, but I haven't had a proper big story for people to react to yet. All in all it's been pretty positive. There'll always be some people who aren't that positive, but that's life and what happens. I've been happy with the reaction so far."

We have to ask - how do you feel about all of the half-naked scenes they're suddenly writing in for you?!
"It's Hollyoaks, isn't it? It's what you have to do. Danny Mac had to do it pretty much every day, so now he's left we're all picking up the slack. It just gives you the initiative to go to the gym and eat less crap! 

"I don't mind it hugely, it's just sometimes they spring it on you and you feel like you're having a fat day so you don't want to do it. You just squeeze out a few press-ups and hope for the best! I don't mind it, it's just part of the job."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3j2fEHAlB

----------


## tammyy2j

Harry Thompson will expose Pete Buchanan's true colours in dramatic scenes later this month.

Harry (Parry Glasspool) takes action when he discovers that his ex-girlfriend Cleo McQueen is having an inappropriate relationship with the villain.

The big reveal takes place on the day of Pete's wedding to Cleo's mum Reenie and could lead to him finally getting his comeuppance.

As Pete's wedding day dawns, he finds it increasingly difficult to keep Cleo (Nadine Mulkerrin) quiet about their secret as she once again threatens to tell Reenie the truth.

Pete (Kai Owen) drags Cleo into the village's alleyway to talk her round, but Harry witnesses the suspicious exchange and wants answers when he sees that his ex is upset.

When Harry gets some time alone with Cleo, he's stunned as she tells him the truth about her relationship with her stepfather.

Just as Reenie and Pete are declared husband and wife in a low-key ceremony at The Dog shortly afterwards, Harry bursts through the doors and reveals Pete's secret to everyone.

Cleo's older sister Porsche has no doubt that Harry is telling the truth given her own experience with Pete, but who will everyone else believe?

Harry's actions will pave the way for the final chapter of Pete's storyline, building up to a trial in the New Year.

Speaking in August, Hollyoaks' executive producer Bryan Kirkwood commented: "It's important to say that it's Hollyoaks and the right thing will happen in the end.

"We knew the end point of the story before we embarked on it. It's not one of those Hollyoaks stories that's going to have a 'surprise twist' - it's told truthfully and at an appropriate pace."

----------

lizann (05-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

They may be on solid ground for now, but Hollyoaks star Parry Glasspool has teased a massive storyline for Harry Thompson and Ste Hay that "will test them like never before".

The on-off pair have been enjoying happier times since reconciling at Christmas, but that could all be about to change as 2016 takes hold.

Glasspool, who plays Harry, told the Liverpool Echo:  "Harry's a bit quiet for a couple of weeks but Starry will be back in force soon!

"2016 will see a massive storyline which will test Harry and Ste's relationship like never before."

Glasspool, who recently spoke out about his plans to stick with the show for a few more years, has been nominated for Best Newcomer at tonight's (January 20) National Television Awards.

Discussing the event and his nomination, he said: "I'm both excited and surprised! But overall I'm just happy I seem to be doing my job right!​

"I'm looking forward to soaking up the atmosphere and seeing some personal heroes of mine."

----------


## Perdita

* Hollyoaks plans a homeless plot for Ste and Harry *
One of Hollyoaks' most popular couples are about to hit the streets.
A new video on the show's Twitter account confirms that Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) and Harry Thompson (Parry Glasspool) are to become homeless.
Seeds for the storyline are planted this week when they get kicked out by Ste's family, the Lomaxes, after Cameron Campbell frames Ste for drug dealing. It will be the first major storyline for the couple since their reunion.
"As you can probably tell from this get-up, things are going to get pretty tough for 'Starry' soon," Richardson explained, before Glasspool added, "We are homeless. Things are not all peachy in Parry-dise".
Richardson remains hopeful that the situation will be shortlived, though: "We can normally get through things quite well because we're strong in our relationship, and I'm sure someone's going to feel sorry for us."

----------


## lizann

james offers harry money to have some fun with him, indecent proposal

----------


## lizann

is he really worth 10k for one night

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Parry Glasspool has been suspended from the show, Digital Spy can confirm.

The actor, who plays Harry Thompson on the Channel 4 soap, will be absent from filming for two weeks as punishment for a controversial Instagram video which appeared to make fun of domestic violence.

Parry has also received a substantial fine from Hollyoaks, which is being donated to a domestic violence charity.

In a statement released today, Parry commented: "I want to say sorry to anyone I have upset or offended. My friends would know that I would never condone domestic violence in any way and I am mortified that people would think that about me. 

"My post, made a few months ago, was intended to be a funny take on other videos that I had seen shared on social media but on reflection was not appropriate for my followers. 

"It wasn't meant to be sinister but I can see why it was viewed as such. I will be taking a break from social media."

More to follow...

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

did he really amy

----------


## lizann

is he dead?

----------

